# Bunny diarrhea



## PhilippaMiles (Jun 22, 2018)

Hello, my new holland lop doe (3 1/2 months) has started to pass many alarmingly soft poops, and she isn't eating her caecotrophs(however you spell that). She has barley touched her pellets in the last two days, which surprises me because I feed the same feed as her breeder. She has had a small amount of water, but not as much as I would like. What can I do to help?


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jun 22, 2018)

Sorry to hear that she isn't feeling good.  Do you feed hay at all?  If so you could always pull the pellets and let her have free choice hay to see if that helps.  How is she acting otherwise?

@Bunnylady @promiseacres @samssimonsays


----------



## BunnyTree (Jun 23, 2018)

I agree with @Hens and Roos , you should for sure have a bunch of fresh hay at ALL times.  This is very vital to your bunnies health, it helps with digestion. Also how much pellets are you feeding your rabbit? She should only be getting 1-2oz of food per 6lbs of body weight per day. If you do decide to take away food for a few days and you notice her stools firming up a bit you can start slowly adding pellets back into her diet. Also how long have you had her? It could just be her getting warmed up to her new home (unless of course you have had her for a while.)I would defiantly consider getting the vet involved if she doesn't get better in a couple of days...hope she does well and heals up soon


----------



## PhilippaMiles (Jun 23, 2018)

@Hens and Roos @BunnyTree 
Her breeder recommended that I pull all her pellets out, and only feed her grass hay(my rabbits always have hay at all times) I also purchased bunny probiotics from petCo, and she is feeling so much better. Ive been instructed to give her 1oz per pound, so about 3oz. We figure its the stress from moving, as i only got her last week. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jun 23, 2018)

Glad to hear that she is improving @PhilippaMiles


----------



## samssimonsays (Jun 26, 2018)

Sorry for the late response, I always kept steam rolled oats on hand for upset tummies when I raised French lops and they had easily upsetable tummies. I would pull their feed and only allow hay and steam rolled oats (old fashioned oatmeal worked the same but NOT instant).


----------

